# Premium Channel Premieres: January 2012



## Crow159

January's Premieres

HBO

January 7th: Arthur 8:00PM
January 12th: Paradise Lost 3 9:00PM (Documentary about the West Memphis Three)
January 14th: Black Swan 8:00PM
January 21st: Sanctum 8:00PM
January 28th: Namath 8:00PM 
February 4th: Rio 8:00PM 

Cinemax

January 7th: Sucker Punch 10:00PM
January 14th: Stag Night 10:00PM
January 21st: Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 1 10:00PM


Starz

January 7th: Mars Needs Moms 9:00PM
January 14th: Jumping the Broom 9:00PM
January 21st: Priest 9:00PM
January 28th: Prom 9:00PM 
February 4th: Zookeeper 9:00PM 

Showtime

January 8th: King's Speech 7:00PM & House of Lies (New Series) 10:00PM

Epix

January 6th: Rango 8:00PM
January 8th: No Strings Attached 10:00PM EST


----------



## phrelin

Epix
January 1st: Rango 6:00PM EST
January 8th: No Strings Attached 10:00PM EST


----------



## Laxguy

That's great for movies, but isn't there a load of TV shows on the premiums coming up early-ish next year? Mostly, perhaps all, returns of series, IIRC, but not reruns.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Go to the "TV Shows" tab it lists them, looks like 3 or 4 next month.


----------



## Crow159

I updated my OP. There is a Documentary premiering on the 12th about the West Memphis Three on HBO.


----------



## Laxguy

Galaxie6411 said:


> Go to the "TV Shows" tab it lists them, looks like 3 or 4 next month.


Yes, thanks. I was just surprised a thread under "*TV Show* Talk" would include movies, and not include premieres of TV Shows, including season openers of previous series.


----------



## steinmeg

Crow159 said:


> January's Premieres
> 
> HBO
> 
> January 7th: Arthur 8:00PM
> January 12th: Paradise Lost 3 9:00PM (Documentary about the West Memphis Three)
> January 14th: Black Swan 8:00PM
> January 21st: Sanctum 8:00PM
> January 28th: Namath 8:00PM
> February 4th: Rio 8:00PM
> 
> Cinemax
> 
> January 7th: Sucker Punch 10:00PM
> January 14th: Stag Night 10:00PM
> January 21st: Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 1 10:00PM
> 
> Starz
> 
> January 7th: Mars Needs Moms 9:00PM
> January 14th: Jumping the Broom 9:00PM
> January 21st: Priest 9:00PM
> January 28th: Prom 9:00PM
> February 4th: Zookeeper 9:00PM
> 
> Showtime
> 
> January 8th: King's Speech 7:00PM & House of Lies (New Series) 10:00PM
> 
> Epix
> 
> January 6th: Rango 8:00PM
> January 8th: No Strings Attached 10:00PM EST


What the heck is Epix???


----------



## Rnrboy

http://www.epixhd.com/


----------



## phrelin

steinmeg said:


> What the heck is Epix???


About Epix from their website:


> EPIX is the big new movie channel that's more than just a big new movie channel. Paramount, Lionsgate, and MGM are turning their biggest movies, original programming, and expansive library into a bold new experience. The movies you love will never change, but the way you watch them is about to.
> 
> It's a cable TV channel. It's a VOD service on your set-top box. It's a web site with movies. If you subscribe to EPIX, you get it all.
> 
> Studio 3 Partners is the parent company of EPIX. A joint venture between Viacom, Paramount, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios and Lionsgate, EPIX is a next-generation multiplatform premium entertainment channel, video-on-demand, and online service. ...EPIX boasts access to more than 15,000 motion pictures spanning the vast libraries of the partner studios. *EPIX will deliver films from Paramount, Paramount Vantage, MTV Films and Nickelodeon Movies released theatrically on or after January 1, 2008 and MGM, United Artists and Lionsgate titles released theatrically on or after January 1, 2009, which will be available exclusively to its subscribers.*


 Lasts year we saw some premium channel premiers exclusively on EPIX. As of this year, it looks like we'll see premiers every Sunday. But who knows because they don't put out a guide like HBO, Showtime and Starz that makes it easier to find the premiers. Nonetheless, Viacom, Paramount, Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios and Lionsgate distribute a lot of movies that will never appear on one of the other premiums.


----------



## phrelin

EPIX

January 15th: Tyler Perry's Madea's Big Happy Family
January 22nd: Everything Must Go


----------



## Paul Secic

steinmeg said:


> What the heck is Epix???


EPIX is a movie channel with three channels.


----------



## phrelin

I'm not sure these are premiers but it completes listing 2011 movies being shown this month.

EPIX

January 23: The Music Never Stopped
January 24: The Lincoln Lawyer
January 24: From Prada to Nada


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

Crow159 said:


> January's Premieres
> 
> Starz
> 
> January 7th: Mars Needs Moms 9:00PM
> January 14th: Jumping the Broom 9:00PM
> January 21st: Priest 9:00PM
> January 28th: Prom 9:00PM
> February 4th: Zookeeper 9:00PM


January 27th: Bad Teacher 8:25 PM EST, Rated R version.

February 18th: Bad Teacher 9:00 PM EST, Unrated version.

I saw it the unrated version on Blu-ray. It had some funny moments and some predictability but I liked it more than disliked it which is all I really care about when I watch a movie/T.V. show.


----------



## Paul Secic

CARS and CARŠ2 will be on STARZ next weekend.


----------



## ShawnL25

HBO/CINEMAX 2012-2013 PROGRAMMING OVERVIEW

DRAMA SERIES

TRUE BLOOD: Based on the popular Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris, this Emmy(R)-nominated hit drama series was created by Alan Ball, creator of HBO's Emmy(R)-winning series "Six Feet Under." The show follows waitress and part-faerie Sookie Stackhouse (Anna Paquin), who can hear people's thoughts, vampire Bill Compton (Stephen Moyer) and vampire Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgard). The fifth season concludes Aug. 26.

THE NEWSROOM: This new series centers on a cable news anchor (Jeff Daniels), his new executive producer (Emily Mortimer), his newsroom staff (John Gallagher, Jr., Alison Pill, Thomas Sadoski, Dev Patel, Olivia Munn) and their boss (Sam Waterston). Together they set out on a patriotic and quixotic mission to do the news well in the face of corporate and commercial obstacles and their own personal relationships. Aaron Sorkin created the series and executive produces along with Scott Rudin and Alan Poul. The first season concludes Aug. 26.

BOARDWALK EMPIRE: Set in the 1920s during Prohibition, this Emmy(R)- and Golden Globe-winning series chronicles the life and times of "Nucky" Thompson, the undisputed leader of Atlantic City. Steve Buscemi stars as Thompson; other cast members include Kelly Macdonald, Michael Shannon, Shea Whigham, Jack Huston, Stephen Graham, Michael Stuhlbarg, Vincent Piazza, Paul Sparks, Michael Kenneth Williams, Gretchen Mol and Bobby Cannavale. The series was created by Terence Winter, who also serves as executive producer with Martin Scorsese, Stephen Levinson, Mark Wahlberg and Tim Van Patten. The 12-episode third season begins Sept. 16.

TREME: From David Simon, creator of "The Wire" and "Generation Kill," and Eric Overmyer, writer-producer of "Homicide: Life on the Street," this HBO series explores a unique American culture rebuilding after historic devastation, chronicling the life of New Orleans residents in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. Cast members include Wendell Pierce, Khandi Alexander, Clarke Peters, Rob Brown, Steve Zahn, Kim Dickens, Melissa Leo, Michiel Huisman, Lucia Micarelli, Jon Seda, David Morse, India Ennenga and Chris Coy. The ten-episode third season begins Sept. 23.

GAME OF THRONES: Based on the popular book series "A Song of Ice and Fire," by George R.R. Martin, this hit Emmy(R)-winning fantasy series chronicles an epic struggle for power in a vast and violent kingdom. Among the returning members of the ensemble cast for the second season are Emmy(R) and Golden Globe winner Peter Dinklage, Michelle Fairley, Lena Headey, Emilia Clarke, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau and Kit Harington. Executive produced and created by David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, the ten-episode third season begins March 31, 2013.

COMEDY SERIES

GIRLS: Created by and starring Lena Dunham ("Tiny Furniture"), this Emmy(R)-nominated series is a comic look at the assorted humiliations and rare triumphs of a group of girls in their early 20s. Dunham executive produces along with Judd Apatow and Jenni Konner. The cast also includes Jemima Kirke, Allison Williams, Zosia Mamet, Adam Driver and Alex Karpovsky. The ten-episode second season begins in Jan. 2013.

ENLIGHTENED: This Golden Globe-winning show focuses on a self-destructive woman (Laura Dern) who has a spiritual awakening after a meltdown. Determined to live a more enlightened existence, the former executive's new lifestyle wreaks havoc both at home and at work. Luke Wilson and Diane Ladd also star; the cast also includes series writer-director Mike White. White and Dern are executive producers. The ten-episode second season begins in Jan. 2013.

VEEP: Created by Armando Iannucci (Oscar(R) nominee for co-writing "In the Loop"), this Emmy(R)-nominated series stars Emmy(R) winner Julia Louis-Dreyfus as former Senator Selina Meyer, who becomes vice president, only to discover the job is nothing like she expected, but everything she was warned about. The show also stars Tony Hale, Anna Chlumsky, Matt Walsh, Reid Scott, Timothy C. Simons and Sufe Bradshaw. Iannucci executive produces along with Frank Rich and Christopher Godsick. The ten-episode second season begins in 2013.

EASTBOUND & DOWN: Starring Danny McBride and executive produced by Will Ferrell, Adam McKay, Chris Henchy, Jody Hill and Danny McBride, this comedy series tells the story of a star pitcher whose self-destructive behavior knocks him out of major league baseball, leaving him broke, delusional and desperate to regain his former glory. The fourth season begins in 2013.

OTHER SERIES

REAL TIME WITH BILL MAHER: Now in its tenth season, Maher's live weekly show is devoted to news and comedy, allowing him to offer his unique perspective on contemporary issues. The Emmy(R)-nominated show returns from hiatus Aug. 17, with new editions debuting Fridays at 10:00 p.m. (ET/PT).

HBO FILMS

THE GIRL: Starring Toby Jones and Sienna Miller, this film tells the story of Alfred Hitch****'s obsessive relationship with his leading lady, Tippi Hedren, during the making of the "The Birds" and "Marnie." A complex tale of power, obsession and the price exacted for stardom, the drama is directed by Julian Jarrold from a script by Gwyneth Hughes. Imelda Staunton and Penelope Wilton co-star. Amanda Jenks produces; Leanne Klein executive produces. Based on the book "Spellbound by Beauty," by Donald Spoto. Debuts Oct. 20.

BEHIND THE CANDELABRA: Starring Academy Award(R) winners Michael Douglas and Matt Damon, this drama takes a behind-the-scenes look at the tempestuous relationship between legendary entertainer Liberace and Scott Thorson, his younger live-in lover. Directed by Academy Award(R) winner Steven Soderbergh from a script by Oscar(R) nominee Richard LaGravenese, the film is executive produced by Emmy(R) winner Jerry Weintraub, and produced by Gregory Jacobs, Susan Ekins, and Michael Polaire. Debuts in 2013.

PHIL SPECTOR: Written and directed by David Mamet, the film explores the client-attorney relationship between legendary music producer Phil Spector (Al Pacino) and defense attorney Linda Kenney Baden (Helen Mirren), who represented Spector during his first trial for murder. Mamet also serves as executive producer with Barry Levinson. The cast also includes Jeffrey Tambor and Chiwetel Ejiofor. Debuts in 2013.

MARY AND MARTHA: Hilary Swank and Brenda Blethyn star in this HBO Films drama, which follows the epic journey of two mothers who bond over the mutual loss of their sons to malaria. Directed by Phillip Noyce from a screenplay written by Richard Curtis. Debuts in 2013.

HBO DOCUMENTARIES

DON'T DIVORCE ME! KIDS' RULES FOR PARENTS ON DIVORCE: This family documentary spotlights children ranging in age from five to ten who have met the confusing, often-painful challenge of their parents' divorce. Combining candid interviews, drawings, songs and photos, this insightful film gives kids a chance to share poignant stories of how divorce has impacted their lives - and offer helpful advice to their parents. Executive produced by Rosie O'Donnell, this heartfelt, upbeat documentary shows how children comprehend and cope with the separation of their cptfc parents, suggesting ways adults can make this difficult transition easier for their kids. Directed by Emmy(R) winner Amy Schatz. Debuts Sept. 20.

THE LATINO LIST: VOLUME 2: A remarkable group of Latino notables share candid personal stories in intimate interviews with NPR correspondent Maria Hinojosa, offering a unique glimpse into the vibrant and burgeoning culture of Hispanic America. Directed by Timothy Greenfield-Sanders, the film spotlights individuals from a variety of backgrounds and professions who have richly contributed to the fabric of contemporary society. Debuts Sept. 24.

ETHEL: This documentary celebrates the remarkable life of Ethel Kennedy, the wife of Robert F. Kennedy, highlighted by revealing and little-known anecdotes from those who know her best: her family. Directed by Emmy(R)-winning daughter Rory Kennedy, this personal portrait is the first film made about the Kennedys from within the family. The film features candid interviews with Ethel - her first extended interview in more than two decades - and her children Kathleen, Joe, Bobby, Courtney, Kerry, Chris and Max, spanning her political awakening, the life she shared with Robert Kennedy, and the years following his death, when she raised their 11 children. Debuts Oct. 18.

THE BIG PICTURE: RETHINKING DYSLEXIA: This 2012 Sundance Film Festival selection tells the moving story of four young people who strive to overcome dyslexia and surpass society's low expectations. Inspired by the cptfc challenges facing his son Dylan, who was diagnosed as dyslexic after being functionally illiterate in the fourth grade, filmmaker James Redford includes appearances from such notable dyslexics as Sir Richard Branson, Charles Schwab, Gavin Newsom and David Boies, all of whom confirm what children, experts and families suggest: Dyslexia is as much a gift as a challenge. Debuts Oct. 29.

WITNESS: This four-part series follows a new generation of young combat photographers into conflict zones in Mexico, Brazil, Uganda and Libya. It chronicles these photojournalists' immersions, their relations with the people on the ground and their closeness in battle - showing audiences why, when everyone else seeks cover, the war photographer stands. Produced in collaboration with Academy Award(R)-winning filmmaker Michael Mann ("Ali", HBO's "Luck") and acclaimed documentary and commercial director David Frankham. Debuts in Nov.

THE LADY OF RANGOON: This timely film profiles Aung San Suu Kyi, the leader of the opposition movement for democracy in Burma, who was under house arrest for 15 of the last 21 years. The film features an interview that was filmed covertly before her release. Directed by Angus MacQueen. Debuts in Dec.

SPORTS

HARD KNOCKS: TRAINING CAMP WITH THE MIAMI DOLPHINS: HBO Sports, NFL Films and the Miami Dolphins team up for an all-access look at what it takes to make it in the National Football League when the first sports-based reality series - and one of the fastest-turnaround reality series - kicks off its five-episode seventh season. Debuts Aug. 7.

REAL SPORTS WITH BRYANT GUMBEL: Winner of 23 Sports Emmys(R), and the only sports show ever to receive a Columbia University-duPont broadcast journalism award, the monthly magazine program explores issues, controversies and personalities in the sports world with provocative reports in new monthly editions. Host Bryant Gumbel is joined by correspondents Mary Carillo, Frank Deford, Jon Frankel, Bernard Goldberg, Armen Keteyian and Andrea Kremer. The next edition debuts Aug. 21.

24/7 ROAD TO WARD/DAWSON: This documentary special introduces fans to two of the world's top ten prizefighters: undefeated Oakland native Andre Ward (25-0, 13 KOs) and New Haven, Conn. product Chad Dawson (31-1, 17 KOs), who will meet in a 12-round title showdown, to be presented on Saturday, Sept. 8 on HBO. Debuts Aug. 25.

THE FIGHT GAME WITH JIM LAMPLEY: Hosted by the four-time Sports Emmy(R) winner, this series is a provocative, engaging and informative experience that delves into intriguing storylines, newsmakers and issues that are top-of-mind in boxing. The next edition debuts Sept. 22.

CINEMAX SERIES

STRIKE BACK: Returning for its second season, this Emmy(R)-nominated hit action series follows a stealth counterterrorism unit as it spans the globe to stop potential threats, often behind enemy lines. Season one stars Philip Winchester and Sullivan Stapleton return; Rhashan Stone and Michelle Lukes also return. Guest stars include Rhona Mitra and Charles Dance. A CINEMAX Presentation in association with British Sky Broadcasting Limited; a Left Bank Pictures Production; executive producers, Andy Harries for Left Bank and Huw Kennair-Jones for Sky; series producer, Michael Casey. The ten-episode second season begins Aug. 17.

HUNTED: From "The X-Files" writer and producer Frank Spotnitz comes this eight-episode drama set in the world of international espionage. Melissa George stars as an operative for an elite private intelligence firm who survives an attempt on her life that may have been orchestrated by members of her own team; when she returns to work, she doesn't know who to trust. Other cast members include Adam Raymer, Stephen Dillane, Morven Christie, Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje, Morven Christie, Lex Shrapnel, Uriel Emil, Patrick Malahide, Stephen Campbell Moore and Oscar Kennedy. Frank Spotnitz, Alison Jackson, Jane Featherstone, Stephen Garrett, Christopher Aird executive produce. The series is shooting in Europe and debuts in Oct.

BANSHEE: This action series follows an ex-convict and master thief who assumes the identity of the sheriff of Banshee, Pa., where he continues his criminal activities, even as he's being hunted by the shadowy gangsters he betrayed years earlier. Antony Starr, Ivana Milicevic, Ulrich Thomsen, Frankie Faison, Rus Blackwell, Ryann Shane and Ben Cross star. Alan Ball, Greg Yaitanes, Peter Macdissi, Jonathan Tropper and David Schickler executive produce. The ten-episode season debuts in Jan. 2013.

HBO THEATRICAL MOVIES

AUGUST

PUSS IN BOOTS - Antonio Banderas, Salma Hayek and Zach Galifianakis. (Directed by Chris Miller; screenplay by Tom Wheeler; story by Brian Lynch Will Davies and Tom Wheeler.) Debuts Aug. 4.

J. EDGAR - Leonardo DiCaprio, Armie Hammer and Naomi Watts. Debuts Aug. 11.

THE CHANGE-UP - Ryan Reynolds, Jason Bateman and Olivia Wilde. Debuts Aug. 18.

A VERY HAROLD & KUMAR CHRISTMAS - Kal Penn, John Cho and Neil Patrick Harris. Debuts Aug. 25.

SEPTEMBER

HOP - James Marsden, Russell Brand and Kaley Cuoco. Debuts Sept. 1.

EXTREMELY LOUD AND INCREDIBLY CLOSE - Tom Hanks, Sandra Bullock, Thomas Horn, Max Von Sydow, Viola Davis, John Goodman, Jeffrey Wright and Zoe Caldwell. Debuts Sept. 8.

RISE OF THE PLANET OF THE APES - James Franco, Freida Pinto, John Lithgow, Brian Cox, Tom Felton and Andy Serkis. (Directed by Rupert Wyatt; written by Rick Jaffa & Amanda Silver.) Debuts Sept. 15.

A THOUSAND WORDS - Eddie Murphy, Kerry Washington, Cliff Curtis, Clark Duke and Allison Janney. Debuts Sept. 22.

THE SITTER - Jonah Hill, Max Records, Ari Graynor, JB Smoove and Sam Rockwell. (Directed by David Gordon Green; written by Brian Gatewood & Alessandro Tanaka.) Debuts Sept. 29.

OCTOBER

THE GIRL - HBO Films presentation. See above for details. Debuts Oct. 20.

COWBOYS & ALIENS - Daniel Craig, Harrison Ford and Olivia Wilde.

THE DESCENDANTS - George Clooney, Shailene Woodley, Beau Bridges. Judy Greer. (Directed by Alexander Payne; screenplay by Alexander Payne and Nat Faxon & Jim Rash; based upon the novel by Kaui Hart Hemmings.)

ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS CHIPWRECKED - Jason Lee, David Cross, Jenny Slate and Justin Long, Matthew Gray Gubler, Jesse McCartney, Amy Poehler, Anna Faris, Christina Applegate. (Directed by Mike Mitchell; written by Jonathan Aibel & Glenn Berger; based on characters created by Ross Bagdasarian and Janice Karman.) (Alvin and the Chipmunks, the Chipettes and Characters TM & (C) 2011 Bagdasarian Productions, LLC. All rights reserved. (C) 2011 Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation. All Rights Reserved.)

CINEMAX THEATRICAL MOVIES

AUGUST

ANSWERS TO NOTHING - Dane Cook, Elizabeth Mitchell, Julie Benz, Barbara Hershey and Zach Gilford. Debuts Aug. 4.

COWBOYS & ALIENS - Daniel Craig, Harrison Ford and Olivia Wilde. Debuts Aug. 18.

TOWER HEIST - Ben Stiller, Eddie Murphy, Casey Affleck, Alan Alda, Matthew Broderick, Téa Leoni, Michael Pena and Gabourey Sidibe. (Directed by Brett Ratner; screenplay by Ted Griffin and Jeff Nathanson; story by Adam Cooper & Bill Collage and Ted Griffin.) Debuts Aug. 25.

SEPTEMBER

THE HANGOVER PART II - Bradley Cooper, Ed Helms, Zach Galifianakis, Ken Jeong, Jeffrey Tambor with Justin Bartha and Paul Giamatti. Debuts Sept. 8.

JOHNNY ENGLISH REBORN - Rowan Atkinson, Natalie Imbruglia, Ben Miller and John Malkovich. Debuts Sept. 15.

FINAL DESTINATION 5 - Nicholas D'Agosto, Emma Bell, Miles Fisher, Arien Escarpeta with David Koechner and Tony Todd. Debuts Sept. 22.

BEYOND - Jon Voight, Teri Polo and Dermot Mulroney. Debuts Sept. 29.

OCTOBER

IN TIME - Amanda Seyfried, Justin Timberlake, Cillian Murphy, Olivia Wilde and Alex Pettyfer. (Directed and written by Andrew Niccol.)

TRANSIT - Jim Caviezel and James Frain.

CONTRABAND - Mark Wahlberg and Kate Beckinsale.

CONTAGION - Marion Cotillard, Matt Damon, Laurence Fishburne, Jude Law, Gwyneth Paltrow and Kate Winslet.

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...iew-940013/20120801hbo04/#u1KQyRO9ysfW9fTK.99


----------



## kenmoo

Thanks Shawn........I stopped looking at this thread a long time ago because no one had time to update the entries. Lot's of upcoming film's I was waiting for. Never heard of the website you posted and it's now bookmarked for me.


----------



## Rnrboy

Just wanted to chime in to say I really miss these threads


----------



## TMan

After returning to premiums after ten years away, I like the idea of a top-level view of their original programming and movie premieres.


----------



## Paul Secic

Rnrboy said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say I really miss these threads


HBO is reruning The Sapranos this Monday at 5PM PST on the main channel.


----------



## armophob

Rnrboy said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say I really miss these threads


I have been trying to keep up with the help of Scott in the calendar with the Tv Shows tab.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

armophob said:


> I have been trying to keep up with the help of Scott in the calendar with the Tv Shows tab.


I appreciate the help you give too, seems I'm the weak link lately.

For those interested the calendar can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar.php?c=3 or by clicking the TV Shows tab at the top of each page.

If you have anything you would like added to the calendar then please post it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191409

Please use the format that everyone else is using for the first four lines, if you would like to add more information after that please feel free. This makes it easy for me to cut and paste everything into the calendar.


----------



## ShawnL25

HBO/Cinemax Programming Overview
The pay channels issue their biannual recap of their upcoming offerings.

[via press release from HBO]
HBO/CINEMAX PROGRAMMING OVERVIEW

DRAMA SERIES

GAME OF THRONES: Based on the popular book series "A Song of Ice and Fire," by George R.R. Martin, this hit Emmy(R)-winning fantasy series chronicles an epic struggle for power in a vast and violent kingdom. Members of the ensemble cast for the second season included Emmy(R) and Golden Globe winner Peter Dinklage, Michelle Fairley, Lena Headey, Emilia Clarke, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Kit Harington and Richard Madden. Executive produced and created by David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, the ten-episode third season begins March 31.

TRUE BLOOD: Based on the popular Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris, this Emmy(R)-nominated hit series was created by Alan Ball. The show follows waitress and part-faerie Sookie Stackhouse (Anna Paquin), who can hear people's thoughts and vampires Bill Compton (Stephen Moyer) and Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgård). The sixth season begins later this year.

THE NEWSROOM: This series centers on a cable news anchor (Jeff Daniels), his new executive producer (Emily Mortimer), his newsroom staff (John Gallagher, Jr., Alison Pill, Thomas Sadoski, Dev Patel, Olivia Munn) and their boss (Sam Waterston). Together they set out on a patriotic and quixotic mission to do the news well in the face of corporate and commercial obstacles and their own personal relationships. Aaron Sorkin created the series and executive produces along with Scott Rudin and Alan Poul. The second season begins later this year.

BOARDWALK EMPIRE: Set in the 1920s during Prohibition, this Emmy(R)- and Golden Globe-winning series chronicles the life and times of "Nucky" Thompson, the undisputed leader of Atlantic City. Steve Buscemi stars as Thompson; other cast regulars for the third season included Kelly Macdonald, Michael Shannon, Shea Whigham, Jack Huston, Stephen Graham, Michael Stuhlbarg, Vincent Piazza, Paul Sparks, Michael Kenneth Williams, Gretchen Mol, Bobby Cannavale, Charlie Cox and Anthony Laciura. The series was created by Terence Winter, who also serves as executive producer with Martin Scorsese, Stephen Levinson, Mark Wahlberg and Tim Van Patten. The fourth season begins later this year.

COMEDY SERIES

GIRLS: Created by and starring Lena Dunham, this Emmy(R)-winning series is a comic look at the assorted humiliations and rare triumphs of a group of girls in their early 20s. Dunham executive produces along with Judd Apatow, Jenni Konner, Ilene S. Landress and Bruce Eric Kaplan. The cast also includes Jemima Kirke, Allison Williams, Zosia Mamet, Adam Driver and Alex Karpovsky. The ten-episode second season begins Jan. 13.

ENLIGHTENED: This Golden Globe-winning show focuses on a self-destructive woman (Laura Dern) who has a spiritual awakening after a meltdown. Determined to live a more enlightened existence, the former executive's new lifestyle wreaks havoc both at home and at work. Luke Wilson and Diane Ladd also star; the cast also includes series writer-director Mike White. White and Dern are executive producers. The eight-episode second season begins Jan. 13.

VEEP: Created by Armando Iannucci (Oscar(R) nominee for co-writing "In the Loop"), this Emmy(R)-winning series stars Emmy(R) winner Julia Louis-Dreyfus as former Senator Selina Meyer, who becomes vice president, only to discover the job is nothing like she expected, but everything she was warned about. The show also stars Tony Hale, Anna Chlumsky, Matt Walsh, Reid Scott, Timothy C. Simons, Sufe Bradshaw and Kevin Dunn. Iannucci executive produces along with Frank Rich and Christopher Godsick. The ten-episode second season begins later this year.

FAMILY TREE: A single-camera, documentary-style show in the manner of the acclaimed feature films of Christopher Guest, this new series stars Chris O'Dowd as 30-year-old Tom Chadwick, who recently lost his job and girlfriend, and has an unsure sense of his own identity. When he inherits a mysterious box of belongings from a great aunt he never met, Tom starts investigating his family lineage and uncovers a whole world of unusual stories and characters, acquiring a growing sense of who he and his real family are. Tom Bennett and Nina Conti also star. The series also features appearances by Carrie Aizley, Bob Balaban, Ed Begley, Jr., Maria Blasucci, Matt Griesser, Christopher Guest, Don Lake, Michael McKean, Lisa Palfrey, Jim Piddock, Kevin Pollak, Amy Seimetz, Meera Syal, Ashley Walters and Fred Willard. A Lucky Giant/HBO co-production in association with NBCUniversal and the BBC; written and created by Christopher Guest & Jim Piddock; executive produced by Christopher Guest, Jim Piddock and Karen Murphy; directed by Christopher Guest. The series debuts this spring.

HELLO LADIES: Stephen Merchant stars as a gawky, 6' 7" Englishman searching for the woman of his dreams in Los Angeles. Half as charming - and twice as desperate - as he thinks he is, he's obsessed with infiltrating the glamorous world of beautiful people, who won't let him in. Produced in association with ABC Studios. Stephen Merchant, Lee Eisenberg and Gene Stupnitsky executive produce the series and co-wrote the pilot; Merchant directed the pilot. The series debuts later this year.

EASTBOUND & DOWN: Starring Danny McBride and executive produced by Will Ferrell, Adam McKay, Chris Henchy, Jody Hill and Danny McBride, this comedy series tells the story of a star pitcher whose self-destructive behavior knocks him out of major league baseball, leaving him broke, delusional and desperate to regain his former glory. Production on the fourth season begins later this year.

OTHER SERIES

REAL TIME WITH BILL MAHER: This live weekly show is devoted to news and comedy, allowing Maher to offer his unique perspective on contemporary issues. Debuting new editions Fridays at 10:00 p.m. (ET/PT), the Emmy(R)-nominated show returns for its 11th season Jan. 18.

VICE: HBO partners with VICE, a premier new media company, on this innovative news magazine show to be hosted by VICE founder Shane Smith, showcasing a mix of stories from around the globe. The weekly series will be executive produced by Bill Maher, Shane Smith and Eddy Moretti, VICE's chief creative officer, with CNN's Fareed Zakaria serving as consultant. The series debuts this spring.

HBO FILMS

MARY AND MARTHA: Hilary Swank and Brenda Blethyn star in this HBO Films drama, which follows the epic journey of two mothers who bond over the mutual loss of their sons to malaria. James Woods and Frank Grillo also star. Directed by Phillip Noyce from a screenplay written by Richard Curtis. Debuts in April.

PHIL SPECTOR: Written and directed by David Mamet, the film is his exploration of the client-attorney relationship between legendary music producer Phil Spector (Al Pacino) and defense attorney Linda Kenney Baden (Helen Mirren), who represented Spector during his first trial for murder. Mamet also serves as executive producer with Barry Levinson. The cast also includes Jeffrey Tambor and Chiwetel Ejiofor. Debuts this spring.

BEHIND THE CANDELABRA: Starring Academy Award(R) winners Michael Douglas and Matt Damon, this drama takes a behind-the-scenes look at the tempestuous relationship between legendary entertainer Liberace and Scott Thorson, his younger live-in lover. Directed by Academy Award(R) winner Steven Soderbergh from a script by Oscar(R) nominee Richard LaGravenese, the film is executive produced by Emmy(R) winner Jerry Weintraub and produced by Gregory Jacobs, Susan Ekins and Michael Polaire. Debuts this spring.

HBO MINISERIES

PARADE'S END: Benedict Cumberbatch, Rebecca Hall and Adelaide Clemens star in this epic story of love and betrayal, set during a formative period in British history, from the twilight years of the Edwardian era to the end of World War I. Based on the quartet of novels by Ford Madox Ford, the five-part miniseries was adapted for the screen by Tom Stoppard and directed by Susanna White. Roger Allam, Anne-Marie Duff, Rupert Everett, Stephen Graham, Clare Higgins, Janet McTeer and Miranda Richardson co-star. David Parfitt and Selwyn Roberts produce; Michele Buck, Ben Donald, Tom Stoppard, Damien Timmer and Simon Vaughan executive produce. Debuts Feb. 26, 27 and 28.

COMEDY SPECIALS

LOUIS CK: Red-hot comedy star Louis CK returns to HBO in an all-new stand-up comedy special, to be taped at one of the stops on his current sold-out 16-city tour, which wraps in February. The exclusive presentation will be his second hour-long special on the network and will be directed by Louis CK. Louis CK, Dave Becky and Blair Breard executive produce. Debuts in 2013.

OTHER SPECIALS

BEYONCÉ: The multiple Grammy winner, entrepreneur and actress is the focus of this intimate feature-length documentary. Directed by the superstar, the film is a fusion of video that provides raw, unprecedented access to the private entertainment icon and high-voltage performances. Debuts Feb. 16.

THE ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME 2013 INDUCTION CEREMONY: This exclusive special will feature highlights from the 28th Annual Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, to be held in Los Angeles at the Nokia Theatre L.A. Live April 18, and presented on the network May 18.

HBO DOCUMENTARIES

MEA MAXIMA CULPA: SILENCE IN THE HOUSE OF GOD: Directed by Alex Gibney, this film examines the abuse of power in the Catholic Church through the story of four courageous Deaf men who set out to expose the priest who sexually abused them, following a cover-up that stretches all the way to the highest office of the Vatican. Debuts Feb. 4.

KINGS POINT: This bittersweet study tells stories of five seniors in an American retirement resort who struggle with love, loss and the changing nature of relationships after losing their spouses, underscoring America's ambivalence about growing old. Directed by Sari Gilman. Debuts in March.

AMERICAN WINTER: This timely documentary shines a light on people struggling through the country's worst economic crisis since the Great Depression, spotlighting families in Portland, Ore., as well as the 211 call centers that offer social service assistance. Produced and directed by Joe and Harry Gantz. Debuts in March.

50 CHILDREN: THE RESCUE MISSION OF MR. AND MRS. KRAUS: This moving film tells the dramatic, previously untold story of Gilbert and Eleanor Kraus, who traveled to Nazi Germany in spring 1939 to save 50 Jewish children. Amid the impending horrors of the Holocaust, they brought what was to date the largest known group of children to the United States, despite the country's rigid immigration laws. Directed by Steven Pressman and narrated by Alan Alda and Mamie Gummer. Debuts in April.

WHICH WAY IS THE FRONTLINE FROM HERE?: THE LIFE AND TIMES OF TIM HETHERINGTON: Through interviews with family and friends, this film paints an in-depth portrait of the famed war photographer and filmmaker, who was killed by mortar shells in Libya on April 20, 2011 while covering the Libyan civil war. Directed by Sebastian Junger, who co-directed the Oscar(R)-nominated "Restrepo" with Hetherington. Debuts in April.

MANHUNT: THE SEARCH FOR BIN LADEN: Through exclusive footage and dramatic first-person interviews with key figures in Washington, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia and elsewhere in the Middle East, director Greg Barker reveals previously hidden truths about one of the most-examined stories of modern times, recounting the tumultuous decade-long hunt for Osama bin Laden that culminated in the dramatic raid and assassination in April 2011. Debuts in May.

TALES FROM THE ORGAN TRADE: This documentary investigates international organ trafficking and the role the internet plays in the black market exchange. The film explores life-and-death issues surrounding the high demand for organs through candid interviews with people seeking an organ on the black or "grey" market, the traffickers who buy and sell organs to them, and the individuals selling their organs. Produced by Roc Bienstock, Simcha Jacabovici, Bill Cobbin and Brian Edwards. Debuts in May.

SPORTS

REAL SPORTS WITH BRYANT GUMBEL: Winner of 23 Sports Emmys(R), and the only sports show ever to receive a Columbia University-duPont broadcast journalism award, this magazine program explores issues, controversies and personalities in the sports world with provocative reports in new monthly editions. Host Bryant Gumbel is joined by correspondents Mary Carillo, Frank Deford, Jon Frankel, Bernard Goldberg and Andrea Kremer.

THE FIGHT GAME WITH JIM LAMPLEY: Hosted by the four-time Sports Emmy(R) winner, this series is a provocative, engaging and informative program that delves into intriguing storylines, newsmakers and issues that are top-of-mind in boxing.

FAMILY

A YOUNGARTS MASTERCLASS: This ongoing series of half-hour documentaries, follows some of the thousands of high-school students who participate in a program to be mentored by America's greatest artists in an intimate, interactive classroom environment. Among the legends who serve as mentors on the new editions are Bobby McFerrin, John Guare and Patti LuPone. Directed by Kirk Simon and Karen Goodman. Debut in Feb., March and April.

CINEMAX SERIES

BANSHEE: This action series follows an ex-convict and master thief who assumes the identity of the sheriff of Banshee, Pa., where he continues his criminal activities, even as he's being hunted by the shadowy gangsters he betrayed years earlier. Antony Starr, Ivana Milicevic, Ulrich Thomsen, Frankie Faison, Rus Blackwell, Ryann Shane and Ben Cross star. Alan Ball, Greg Yaitanes, Peter Macdissi, Jonathan Tropper and David Schickler executive produce. The ten-episode season debuts Jan. 11.

STRIKE BACK: This Emmy(R)-nominated hit action series follows a stealth counterterrorism unit as it spans the globe to stop potential threats, often behind enemy lines. Philip Winchester, Sullivan Stapleton and Rhona Mitra star. A CINEMAX Presentation in association with British Sky Broadcasting Limited; a Left Bank Pictures Production; executive producers, Andy Harries for Left Bank and Huw Kennair-Jones for Sky; series producer, Michael Casey. The third season begins this summer.

HBO THEATRICAL MOVIES

JANUARY

THE THREE STOOGES - Sean Hayes, Will Sasso, Chris Diamantopoulos, Jane Lynch, Sofia Vergara, Jennifer Hudson, Craig Bierko and Larry David. (Directed by Peter Farrelly & Bobby Farrelly; written by Mike Cerrone & Bobby Farrelly & Peter Farrelly.) (The Three Stooges cptfc name and characters are trademarks and copyrighted work of C3 Entertainment, Inc.) Debuts Jan. 5.

AMERICAN REUNION - Jason Biggs, Alyson Hannigan, Chris Klein, Seann William Scott, Thomas Ian Nicholas, Mena Suvari, Eddie Kaye Thomas, Jennifer Coolidge and Eugene Levy. (Written and directed by Jon Hurwitz & Hayden Schlossberg; based on characters created by Adam Herz.) Debuts Jan. 12.

THIS MEANS WAR - Reese Witherspoon, Chris Pine and Tom Hardy. (Directed by McG; screenplay by Timothy Dowling and Simon Kinberg; story by Timothy Dowling and Marcus Gautesen.) Debuts Jan. 19.

WRATH OF THE TITANS - Sam Worthington, Rosamund Pike, Bill Nighy, Edgar Ramirez, Toby Kebbell, Danny Huston, with Ralph Fiennes and Liam Neeson. Debuts Jan. 26.

FEBRUARY

THE FIVE-YEAR ENGAGEMENT - Jason Segel, Emily Blunt, Rhys Ifans, Chris Pratt, Alison Brie, David Paymer and Jacki Weaver. (Directed by Nicholas Stoller; written by Jason Segel & Nicholas Stoller.) Debuts Feb. 2.

BATTLESHIP - Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgård, Rihanna, Brooklyn Decker, Tadanobu Asano and Liam Neeson. (Directed by Peter Berg; written by Jon Hoeber & Erich Hoeber; based on Hasbro's Battleship.) Debuts Feb. 9.

THE LUCKY ONE - Zac Efron and Taylor Schilling. Debuts Feb. 16.

WANDERLUST - Paul Rudd, Jennifer Aniston, Justin Theroux, Malin Akerman, Kathryn Hahn, Lauren Ambrose and Alan Alda. (Directed by David Wain; written by Ken Marino & David Wain.) Debuts Feb. 23.

MARCH

PROJECT X - Thomas Mann, Oliver Cooper and Jonathan Daniel Brown. Debuts March 2.

SHERLOCK HOLMES: A GAME OF SHADOWS - Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Rachel McAdams and Mark Strong. Debuts March 9.

THE BEST EXOTIC MARIGOLD HOTEL - Judi Dench, Bill Nighy, Dev Patel with Tom Wilkinson and Maggie Smith. (Directed by John Madden; screenplay by Ol Parker.) Debuts March 16.

ROCK OF AGES - Julianne Hough, Diego Boneta, Russell Brand, Paul Giamatti, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Malin Akerman and Mary J. Blige with Alec Baldwin and Tom Cruise. Debuts March 23.

SNOW WHITE AND THE HUNTSMAN - Kristen Stewart, Charlize Theron, Chris Hemsworth, Sam Claflin, Ian McShane, Bob Hoskins, Ray Winstone, Nick Frost and Toby Jones. (Directed by Rupert Sanders; screenplay by Evan Daugherty and John Lee Han**** and Hossein Amini; story by Evan Daugherty.) Debuts March 30.

CINEMAX THEATRICAL MOVIES

JANUARY

HORRIBLE BOSSES - Jason Bateman, Charlie Day, Jason Sudeikis, Jennifer Aniston, Colin Farrell, Kevin Spacey and Jamie Foxx. Debuts Jan. 5.

SHERLOCK HOLMES: A GAME OF SHADOWS - Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Rachel McAdams and Mark Strong. Debuts Jan. 11.

FEBRUARY

DRAGON EYES - Cung Le, Crystal Mantecon, Peter Weller and Jean Claude Van Damme. (Directed by John Hyams; written by Tim Tori.) Debuts Feb. 9.

SAFE HOUSE - Denzel Washington, Ryan Reynolds, Vera Farmiga, Brendan Gleeson, Sam Shepard, Ruben Blades, Nora Arnezeder and Robert Patrick. (Directed by Daniel Espinosa; written by David Guggenheim.) Debuts Feb. 15.

MARCH

EL ****** - Scott Adkins and Christian Slater. Debuts March 9.

CLEANSKIN - Sean Bean. Debuts March 16.

CHERNOBYL DIARIES - Jesse McCartney, Jonathan Sadowski and Olivia Dudley. Debuts March 23.

WRATH OF THE TITANS - Sam Worthington, Rosamund Pike, Bill Nighy, Edgar Ramirez, Toby Kebbell, Danny Huston, with Ralph Fiennes and Liam Neeson. Debuts March 30.

Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...iew-339510/20130104hbo08/#70E3MljAOe3IbOe6.99


----------



## Paul Secic

Crow159 said:


> January's Premieres
> 
> HBO
> 
> January 7th: Arthur 8:00PM
> January 12th: Paradise Lost 3 9:00PM (Documentary about the West Memphis Three)
> January 14th: Black Swan 8:00PM
> January 21st: Sanctum 8:00PM
> January 28th: Namath 8:00PM
> February 4th: Rio 8:00PM
> 
> Cinemax
> 
> January 7th: Sucker Punch 10:00PM
> January 14th: Stag Night 10:00PM
> January 21st: Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 1 10:00PM
> 
> Starz
> 
> January 7th: Mars Needs Moms 9:00PM
> January 14th: Jumping the Broom 9:00PM
> January 21st: Priest 9:00PM
> January 28th: Prom 9:00PM
> February 4th: Zookeeper 9:00PM
> 
> Showtime
> 
> January 8th: King's Speech 7:00PM & House of Lies (New Series) 10:00PM
> 
> Epix
> 
> January 6th: Rango 8:00PM
> January 8th: No Strings Attached 10:00PM EST


This is kind of old.


----------



## Laxguy

Paul Secic said:


> This is kind of old.


The whole thread was dormant from January until you prodded it. 
Why?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I am going to kill this thread.


----------

